# Roller Derby - Standby



## Hellodustin (Jun 4, 2012)

A friend of mine is in a roller derby team and they asked me to be a standby EMT-B for a game that is coming up. I plan on doing it, they said that they have a medical bag, so I wouldn't have to bring one (which is good because I certainly don't have one). What skills do you think I should expect to be using?

Splinting, band aids and some ice? I went to a game awhile ago and nothing happened, but I am expecting maybe someone get the wind knocked out of them, someone falling and needing ice for swelling maybe to be splinted if bad enough. What do you guys expect injury wise? 

I recently just got my license 2 months ago. So I have never had a gig or anything except for my clinicals. 

Overall I think it's a nice opportunity to get out and practice my skills. Just wandering if any of you who have experience could give me some tips or concerns! Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Since there is no medical director you should only be doing very basic first-aid. 

Sprains, cuts, bruises, bloody nose, possibly a broken bone.


----------



## Hellodustin (Jun 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Since there is no medical director you should only be doing very basic first-aid.
> 
> Sprains, cuts, bruises, bloody nose, possibly a broken bone.



That's what I was thinking, nothing serious. They said they have a bag, but I expect it to only have the basic band aids and maybe some triangular bandages to make a sling and swathe with some gauze.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hellodustin said:


> What skills do you think I should expect to be using?
> Splinting, band aids and some ice? I went to a game awhile ago and nothing happened, but I am expecting maybe someone get the wind knocked out of them, someone falling and needing ice for swelling maybe to be splinted if bad enough. What do you guys expect injury wise?



Sounds about right - just skills that fall under first aid. No further interventions or medications. Splinting, ice, compression bandages, bandaging.

Falls, scrapes, cuts, and maybe a broken bone.


----------



## Hellodustin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys. Guess I just got those beginners jitters haha :wacko:


----------



## firecoins (Jun 5, 2012)

Anything serious gets a call to 911.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 5, 2012)

Bloody nose=posible facial or skull fx.

What's in their kit? I took on a gig like that for a junior micro peewee football team (ten years to twelve years old) and the kit was simultaneously understocked but full of crap. Big bottle of outdated Hibiclens soap, dressings with torn wrappers, a couple used ACE wraps, tiny little chemical cold packs, a few bandaids, a full package of butterfly tapes (oh my), no paper or pen, no shears, no triangle bandages, no intact 4X4's, tape was no good...

See the kit, insist they pay for fixing it up, and send everyone with more than an abrasion to the hospital, or at least recommend they see a MD the next day. Bring your own gloves. Bring paper and pen to at least record who was seen, what time and day, a three or four word description of injury or c/o, and note of disposition (e.g., what you did with them). They can sign refusals on this paper too. I used to bring one of those little  lunchbox-sized coolers stuffed with ziplock sandwich baggies full of iced as well. And talk to the coach/manager before the first game as to what to do if you feel someone needs to sit it out. Don't be afraid to quit if they are unreasonable.


----------



## Milla3P (Jun 5, 2012)

I love derby season. Done about 30 bouts over the past couple years. Bear in mind that you'll be the medical for both teams. I'm pretty sure that if the girls are part of the WFTDA then the girls from out of town probably don't have their own medical staff. 

Find out what the track material is made of. Rough cement, sealed concrete or wood. Plan appropriately. Rough concrete will cause the majority of your injuries, almost all abrasions. There is no punching or elbow throwing in derby, but stuff happens. 

Most girls I've seen want to know if they can keep going. They're fiercely loyal to her teams and don't want to let them down by going to the hospital furring a bout. I've seen a girl with what turned out to be a closed Tib/fib beg to skate. I've seen others sign refusals when 911 was called. These are tough broads and aren't going to babied. 

Buy sandwich bags and get ice from the venue. Bring a cooler and make sure you get invited to the after party. And get free drink tickets. 

Have fun. It's a great sport.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hellodustin said:


> A friend of mine is in a roller derby team and they asked me to be a standby EMT-B for a game that is coming up. I plan on doing it, they said that they have a medical bag, so I wouldn't have to bring one (which is good because I certainly don't have one). What skills do you think I should expect to be using?
> 
> Splinting, band aids and some ice? I went to a game awhile ago and nothing happened, but I am expecting maybe someone get the wind knocked out of them, someone falling and needing ice for swelling maybe to be splinted if bad enough. What do you guys expect injury wise?
> 
> ...




Having covered many roller derby tournaments, the vast majority of injuries tend to be soft tissue in nature - sprains, strains, etc., along with the occasional dislocation/break/head-and spinal. 

Good luck!


----------

